# Posting News Articles



## Infanteer (1 Nov 2006)

People, when something is in the news, chances are that someone has already posted it here.  For the love of all that is holy, DO A DAMN SEARCH before you make a new thread linking to a hot news item.  It's lots of freakin' work sorting through the myriad of threads on the same topic and the exact same article.

Once again, be recce smart and take a peek at the headlines before plunging in and making a new thread.


----------



## paracowboy (1 Nov 2006)

and for the love all that is both Holy and Profane put the relevent stuff in the freaking TITLE!

"Hey, look at this!" just makes even more work.


----------



## Infanteer (1 Nov 2006)

Yeah, I forgot about that.


----------

